# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  PowerWASP EVO

## Horia

I am running tests on my PowerWASP EVO (custom Marlin firmware from WASP project) and using CURA 15.04.4 as slicer.My problem is this:I see a pattern of misaligned (or squished) layers (wave shapes) on the shell (outer perimeters) layers. Tried a lot of different settings, didn't go away. Photo: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_j...ew?usp=sharing
It seems that the outer perimeter (outer shell/ outer layer) has a wave-like finish to it. The layers go outwards (aprox 4 layers) and inwards (aprox 4 layers). I measured the distance from the most outer layer to the next most outer layer and read a value of aprox 1.2 mm. The distance between Z rod threads is 1.4mm.I have a photo of the measurehttps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_jwSVrnQA08TTI3WnlOR05BTHM/view?usp=sharing
I used the same filament (PLA Creator series filament) on Creator Pro (used Simplify3D slicer), done the same tests and the prints were ok.I looked at the Z rods (left and right) and seen a difference in the wobble. The left rod is wobbling more than the right.Here I have some videos of the movement:Left rod (some wobble there): https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_j...ew?usp=sharingRight rod (no wobble seen): https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_j...ew?usp=sharing
The left hollow cube is printed on the left side of the bed (10% from edge) and the right on the right side of the bed (same 10% from the edge), at 0.2 mm layer and 0.1 mm layer.Here I have images of the waves, seen more clearly:https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0w...ew?usp=sharinghttps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0w...ew?usp=sharing
Is this a software or hardware problem? If so, how can I fix it?
Thank you for reading this and hope that someone can help.Horia, 3DMakers team

----------

